# a nice closure.....



## cookie (Dec 5, 2009)

A 2 3/8 WILLOUGHBY  stopper.....


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 5, 2009)

How did it work?


----------



## georgeoj (Dec 6, 2009)

A great example of the Willoughby stopper. Is it a recent find? They are harder to get every year and even more so in such fine condition. 
 George


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 7, 2009)

Anybody want to edumicate me?

 What type of bottle was it used on? What time period? What were the mechanics of it? If everyone is too busy, I guess I can live with not knowing.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 7, 2009)

It is called a Willoughby Stopper and it went in an unmarked jar with a high collar. You insert the stopper in the collar and turn the thumb screw pulling up the bottom and compressing a rubber dounut outward sealing the jar. In working order it is worth $100 to $150. Patent January 4, 1859. All the other Willoughby's are 2 1/4.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Warren,
 I appreciate it. Sounds like a decent and workable design. You're a warehouse of information - you know that?


----------



## cookie (Dec 7, 2009)

One sold on ebay  last week for $504....!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the same in operation as the stoppers that bottle tumblers use and us plumbers...


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> One sold on ebay  last week for $504....!


 Nice catch Cookie, wow now I need to keep my eyes open and add that to my things to look for list when searching for bottles at flea markets, garage sales and the like....Jim


----------



## dave3950 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

 Nice stopper, I have the jar but need the 2 3/8' stopper.  I think Warren is right on the value, depending on condition.  Does it work ? What is the condition of the bottom? Sometimes the bottoms of  the stopper gets corroded from the acid in the contents of the jar.  They come in 2", 2 5/8" & 2 3/8"  with 2 3/8' being the most common.  Let me know if you are thinking about selling or trading it.  I'm kind of new to the site and don't have a good handle on who collects what yet.  Thanks   Dave


----------



## Stardust (Jan 6, 2010)

good for you cookie~ [] star~*


----------

